# several question to be solved



## cambonesian (Oct 26, 2007)

I have an 87 z31 and i have a hard time starting it. i have to press the clutch on the right spot to start it but get worse if the cars is hot... it takes me forever just to start it.

next is at a cold start i have to rev it at high rpm if not it will stall. 

next when the car it still or in motion i hear a hum but when i press on the clutch it stops and hums back when i release it. 

I need some advise and how much you think each will cost?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

cambonesian said:


> I have an 87 z31 and i have a hard time starting it. i have to press the clutch on the right spot to start it but get worse if the cars is hot... it takes me forever just to start it.
> 
> next is at a cold start i have to rev it at high rpm if not it will stall.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the clutch switch needs to be readjusted or replaced. The humming is likely the throw out bearing going bad.

As for your cold start problem when is the last time you had a major tune up?


----------



## cambonesian (Oct 26, 2007)

*good question*

I had the car for about a year and a half and got a tune up but not major. Also with the t/o bearing going bad would it be safe to still drive the car for a while?

thanx for the info


----------

